# Product to make coat shinny? suggestions please



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

Try Chris Christensen Thick n Thicker Foaming Protein Rinse between Shampoo and conditioner. I would use Gold on Gold, then the Thick n Thicker and then After Bath.

I do use Black on black, TnT and Aft. Bath. I get awesome results.

I leave the Protein rinse and the conditioner in for 10 full minutes then rinse well.

My dogs glow.

Sammy


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

sammy66 said:


> Try Chris Christensen Thick n Thicker Foaming Protein Rinse between Shampoo and conditioner. I would use Gold on Gold, then the Thick n Thicker and then After Bath.
> 
> I do use Black on black, TnT and Aft. Bath. I get awesome results.
> 
> ...


wow! gorgeous poodle! does indeed glow! THANK U


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Storm's coat is not shiny on his back, but getting to where the coat is curly, head, tails and legs, it's shiny... which will probably not last much longer, as I'm going to give him his last clip in the next couple of days, so it can grow a bit before winter sets in.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Sammy, your poodle glows.

Lou, I think Lou is cute either way but do post pic of him glowing after you try the product.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank u I think she is a cutie too!!


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

Lou asked how to make a poodle glow...apparently I know, LOL.

I get a lot of comments on them. Thanks for all of the nice comments.

The trick is a clean healthy coat.


----------



## suhr pickles (Mar 26, 2013)

I love show sheen, you can get it at tractor supply


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

The best way to get a good gloss on a coat is diet, make sure her food is high in oils I like fish oils particularly salmon and sardines, and an egg once or twice a week is great too.
You can throw all the product you want at a coat it won't help much if the hair is dull and split (not saying that that's your problem) a strong healthy coat looks great no matter what shampoo is used.


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

well if your looking for a quick fix id use bio-groom mink oil.

otherwise there are a few things that can help

#1 what you put inside is far more important then what you put on the outside to make it look good. i recommend fish oil, brewers yeast and kelp powder and of course top quality food. 

#2 brush often to spread the oil on the skin thought the hair

#3 wash often i found this helps out alot i do weekly baths. 

#4 products. i groomed Esther yesterday i used cc red on red mixed with gog and bob. show seasons texture shampoo, the cc substance builder, cc texture conditioner and after u bathe and cc ice on ice.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Anntig said:


> The best way to get a good gloss on a coat is diet, make sure her food is high in oils I like fish oils particularly salmon and sardines, and an egg once or twice a week is great too.
> You can throw all the product you want at a coat it won't help much if the hair is dull and split (not saying that that's your problem) a strong healthy coat looks great no matter what shampoo is used.


Thanks, She eats Blue Wilderness Duck -kibble and canned mixed together. It's a 5-star rated food I also give her expensive treats with glucosamine etc etc.... I will look into treats with these oils. She doesnt like fish, she is a picky eater. She wouldnt even take a bite of salmon food, I wonder if she could be allergic to it.. So I'm not sure about what else is out there. About the egg, I have this silly belief in not feeding her human food, the best I do is a piece of unseasoned chicken breast as a training treat on accasion. She never begs when we are eating, she sits at the other side of the room, and I like that. I wonder if she would smell when I'M eating an egg and she will want some. My thoughts are "if she doesnt know my food is good, she wont ask for it LOL" I'm sure she can smell it either way, but she has never eaten anything that isn't made for dogs, other than unseasoned cooked meat. I also worry about allergies, I know ..i know... I worry a lot. (she is mah baby) But I'm afraid of trying too many different food items and find out the hard way she has an allergy (could be severe, like some people and peanuts as an example) So I try to stick with the same few food items, but I'd be willing to try a couple new ones


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Dawnsohma said:


> well if your looking for a quick fix id use bio-groom mink oil.
> 
> otherwise there are a few things that can help
> 
> ...


Thank u

yes, about feeding top quality food. I will look online for all these products, see whats available for delivery here 

I brush her daily.
Your poodle is adorable, beautiful coat ;-)

Thanks to all for the replies, any and all suggestions are always welcome


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

as far as the salmon food and fish oil go it might be the smell that is the problem Esther is sensitive to food that smells funny she wont eat it. i mix the fish oil in with her food and it took a few tries to get her to eat it. also i personally think that light blonde apricot color has a softer texture so it isnt as shinny looking over all.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Dawnsohma said:


> as far as the salmon food and fish oil go it might be the smell that is the problem Esther is sensitive to food that smells funny she wont eat it. i mix the fish oil in with her food and it took a few tries to get her to eat it. also i personally think that light blonde apricot color has a softer texture so it isnt as shinny looking over all.


I think so too... the blondish color she is ... 
even with human hair, black human hair shines way more... I used to dye my hair so black that the shine was blueish! LOL

And I just took some pictures she shines more with indoor lighting and/or the camera flash being on. Is that cheating? hahahah

Im gonna get her groomed friday and the groomer is a dear friend from here PF. She is awesome!
She will use her best products, I will post pictures afterwards, all I can say is that it will be waaaaaaaaaay less hair on this baby!! 

Ps. On these pictures I have not brushed her today yet , dont judge me LOL


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Dawnsohma said:


> well if your looking for a quick fix id use bio-groom mink oil.
> 
> otherwise there are a few things that can help
> 
> ...


Excellent advice. You may also want to consider adding coconut oil as a supplement. I use this one 
Nutiva Certified Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil -- 54 fl oz: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food

Many different articles and sources on the benefits of coconut oil on google, etc. Here is just one

The Health Benefits Of Coconut Oil | Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou got all her puppy hair shaved and she looks soooo shinny now and also feels exactly like velvet! But I will definitely use products too, just to keep it gorgeous








[/url] Im cold! Im hairless! 02 by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------

